
Examples of AMP-like JavaScript approaches? - room271
Does anyone know of sites that have copied the AMP approach to JS&#x2F;perf but not using AMP itself? It seems like the approach is interesting (custom elements with a core managing things). Too, there are good reasons why AMP itself may not be a good choice (e.g. if you need components it doesn&#x27;t provide). But I&#x27;m struggling to find examples. Mostly the talk is just React or other similar libraries, which feel inappropriate for sites with mostly simple behaviour.
======
kirankn
Search for JAM stack and static site generators like GatsbyJS, Hugo, Jekyll
etc.

~~~
room271
Ah thanks. I'll take a look. I'm definitely most interested in the JS side
(although I agree static site generators can be great).

To give some more context, I work for a big media company on the main website
team. We have a lot of developers contributing to the codebase. So AMP(ish)
seems attractive as one way of introducing discipline/preventing an explosion
of client-side ad-hoc behaviour over time.

